# The second coming?



## beezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Just spotted this whilst poking about in my sotw profile under date of birth.

"Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed."

Cheers, Dave


----------



## potiphar (May 30, 2006)

Just in case people get born again, I guess.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

So beezer, were you successful in correcting your date of birrth yourself in your user profile?

If you have trouble modifying your profile, ask me or another admin.

BTW, I saw that Harri was modifying forum options earlyer today, maybe this has something to do with it.


----------



## Alexk (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow, I knew the SOTW site was awesome! If I take 10 years off my date of birth, will that youngerfy me somewhat?


----------



## olpinkeyes (Mar 17, 2006)

*Well, I think I was born on ... or was it ... ?*

Was just checking one or two things out my profile and I got to the bit where you can edit some of your account details.

On the bit where you can choose to hide your date of birth, there's a helpful little sentence that reads:

_"Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed"_.

I'm going to have to ask my mum if mine's changed since I was born, because I can't remember - I wasn't there at the time.


----------



## Subbie (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Well, I think I was born on ... or was it ... ?*

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=71704


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Well, I think I was born on ... or was it ... ?*



olpinkeyes said:


> Was just checking one or two things out my profile and I got to the bit where you can edit some of your account details.
> 
> On the bit where you can choose to hide your date of birth, there's a helpful little sentence that reads:
> 
> ...


Wow! Something else to worry over---I wonder how to go about finding out if my DOB has changed. Mother has passed----wonder if my aunt would know.....:?


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Well, I think I was born on ... or was it ... ?*

Well, if you're born in Cuba, Venezuela, the Domincan Republic, etc. and you play baseball in the USA, your birth date has probably changed a couple of times.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Well, I think I was born on ... or was it ... ?*

I will be 39 again on May 12th.

If you guys want to take up a collection, I need a new truck


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Well, I think I was born on ... or was it ... ?*



spartacus said:


> I will be 39 again on May 12th.


That is my son's birthday (unless it's changed) and he doesn''t need a truck. He'd be very happy with a playable baritone saxophone.


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Well, I think I was born on ... or was it ... ?*



spartacus said:


> I will be 39 again on May 12th.
> 
> If you guys want to take up a collection, I need a new truck


You have been asking for a new truck for over a year. :shock:

JUST GO GET ONE.


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Well, I think I was born on ... or was it ... ?*

i made a bad!


----------

